# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Mbreti Darius: Si e njeh historia

## EuroStar1

Kam nje jave qe shoh nje serial dokumentare per mbretin Darius te Persise dhe te them te drejten u cudita nga menyra se si e pershkruanin historine e mbretit me famoz te asaj kohe.

I larguar nga frika se mos vdiste ne perleshjen e dyte qe pati me Alexandrin dhe ushtrine e tije , ai braktisi ushtrine e tije edhe pse ishte 3 here me e madhe se e kundershtarit, gjithsesi ai u vra nga dy besniket e vet qe e shoqeronin gjat largimit te tije nga tokat e veta.

Ne fakte une kam lexuar dicka tjeter per kete mbret. Nuk e di nese dikush nga ju ka ndonje informacion me shume dhe ta permbledhe nese eshte e vertete qe Darius u mund dhe barktisi ushtrine e tije duke u larguar pergjithmone nga vendi i tije Persia ( Irani i sotem )

Pershendetje

UPS te transferohet tema  tek histori boterore , kerkoj ndjese per gabimin

----------


## EuroStar1

Ja dicka interesante qe gjeta ne vijim te temes

According to A. T. Olmstead's book History of the Persian Empire, Darius the Great's father Vishtaspa (Hystaspes) and mother Hutaosa (Atossa) knew the prophet Zarathustra (Zoroaster) personally and were converted by him to the new religion he preached, Zoroastrianism.

Darius I, called The Great (558?-486 bc), king of Persia (522-486 bc), son of the Persian noble Hystaspes, and a member of a royal Persian family, the Achaemenids. In 522 bc, on the death of King Cambyses II, a group of Magian priests tried to give the throne to one of their number, the usurper Gaumata; he pretended to be Smerdis (died about 523 bc), the murdered brother of Cambyses II.
Darius, a member of the Achemenides family, raised to the throne of the kingdom of Persia by taking part, in 522, in a plot to assassinate Smerdis, who had assumed the kingship that same year at the death of his brother Cambyses on his way back from Egypt. Both Cambyses and Smerdis were sons of Cyrus the Great, the founder of the Persian Empire.

The empire of Darius the Great extended from Egypt in the west to the Indus River in the east. The major satrapies or provinces of his Empire were connected to the center at Persepolis, in the Fars Province of present-day Iran. The Royal Road connected 111 stations to each other. Messengers riding swift horses informed the king within days of turmoil brewing in lands as distant as Egypt and Sughdiana.
The first two years of his reign were occupied with suppressing rebellions, the most important of which occurred in Babylonia. Thereafter he devoted himself to reforming the internal organization of Persia and making its outer borders secure. He reorganized the vast empire into 20 satrapies, built highways, organized a postal system, reformed the currency, encouraged commerce, and won the goodwill of large portions of the heterogeneous population. Because he respected their religions, he was honored by the Jews, whom he permitted to complete the rebuilding of the Temple at Jerusalem in 516; by the Egyptians, whose high priest he consulted; and by the Greeks of Asia Minor, whose oracles supported him during the revolt of the Greek cities.
In protecting the borders of the empire, Darius conquered new territories along the Indus River in the east and in the Caucasus Mountains in the northeast, but his expedition in 516 against the tribes of the Danube River failed. In 499 a revolt broke out among the Ionian Greek cities of Asia Minor, partly encouraged by some of the Greek cities on the mainland. The revolt was suppressed by 494, and Darius prepared to punish the mainland Greeks for their intervention. In 492 an army under Mardonius, the son-in-law of Darius, crossed the Bosporus into Thrace but was unable to reach Greece because the supply ships were wrecked off Mount Athos. Two years later, a strong Persian force under the joint command of Artaphernes (flourished 5th century bc), a nephew of Darius, and the Mede commander Datis (flourished 5th century bc) invaded Greece from the north but was defeated at Marathon. A third expedition was being prepared when Darius died. He left a detailed account of his reign, inscribed in three languages on a towering rock. This Behistun Inscription, the first English transcription of which was complete in 1849, confirms many details of the life of Darius.

Darius the Great is seated on his throne in his reception chamber while an audience of delegates from provinces around his mighty empire approaches him to bring him tribute. This particular dignitary is raising one hand to his mouth as a token of respect and honor and with the other hand he holds his staff of office showing that he was a commander and prime minister of the Medes, as seen by his round cap and uniform. Behind him are two Persian attendants holding a spear and a container of incense. Notice Darius the Great is holding his scepter of authority in his right hand and a budding flower in his left. Behind Darius stands the crown-prince Xerxes. This relief of king Darius I Seated is an important discovery in Biblical Archaeology and confirms what the Bible says regarding Darius and the Persian Empire.

"They sent a letter unto him, wherein was written thus; Unto Darius the king, all peace."  EZRA 5:7

Enthroned in Persepolis, the magnificent city that he built, Darius I, firmly grasps the royal scepter in his right hand. In the left, he is holding a lotus blossom with two buds, the symbol of royalty.
http://www.dusharm.com/content/view/22/2/

----------


## illyrian rex

Eurostar, mendova se po i drejtohesh Darius smod-it. lol

Historia eshte ashtu siq e ka paraqit dokumentari. Edhe pse me ushtri shume me te madhe u mund nga Aleksandri.
Kisha lexu diku per strategjine qe e kishte perdor Leka ne fushebeteje....mahnitese.

----------


## EuroStar1

Ja psh ketu thote qe eshte shkaterruar ushtria e tije nga nje stuhi tek po tentonte te pushtonte Greqine dhe pastaj Athinasit munden ushtrine e tije

Darius I, byname Darius the Great   (born 550 bc—died 486), king of Persia in 522–486 bc, one of the greatest rulers of the Achaemenid dynasty, who was noted for his administrative genius and for his great building projects. Darius attempted several times to conquer Greece; his fleet was destroyed by a storm in 492, and the Athenians defeated his army at Marathon in 490. ... (66 of )

http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/...51591/Darius-I

Pra shoh qe ka disa kunder thenje ndaj historis se tije.

----------


## illyrian rex

Eurostar, ka nje keqkuptim. 
Ne postimin nr.6 po behet fjale per Darius I, ndersa Alexandri u ndesh me Darius III.
Ne kohen e Darius I, jo Aleksandri por as Olimpia nuk kishte lindur.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Eurostar, ka nje keqkuptim. 
> Ne postimin nr.6 po behet fjale per Darius I, ndersa Alexandri u ndesh me Darius III.
> Ne kohen e Darius I, jo Aleksandri por as Olimpia nuk kishte lindur.


Illyrian , ketu qendron problemi, sepse shpesh here dokumentari i referohej edhe dhijates duke i perfshire ndodhite dhe duke i ilustruar.

Darius 1 + Darius i 3 qe u ndesh me Alexandrin nuk kan te bejne me njeri tjetrin , por dokumentari tregonte perpjekjen e tyre per te pushtuar Athinen, nderkohe qe Dariusit te 1, ishte stuhia qe ndihmoi Greket te shkatrronin ushtrine e tije, ndersa tek Dariusi qe u ndesh me Aleksandrin thote qe edhe pse ushtria e tije ishte 3 here me e madhe se e Alexandrit u mposht per se dyti dhe ky qe edhe largimi i mbretit Darius duke braktisur popullin e tije dhe ushtrine ne fush beteje.

Tani ajo qe une doja te dija eshte : Dariusi i 3 eshte sic e tregon dokumentari apo ka ndonje tregim me te hollsishem dhe te ndryshem se si ka ndodhur shkaterrimi i tije.

Te pershendes dhe flm per interesin qe po tregon

P-S S-Moderatori Darius eshte me i mire se ai Dariusi ne dokumentare, sepse nuk e braktis forumin dhe forumistet  :ngerdheshje: 


*ILLYRIAN lexo pak ketu*


380?-330 BCE) King of Persia 336-330 BCE, the last king of the Achaemenid Dynasty. His original name was Codomannus.
Darius tried to rule an empire unstable from unreliable and disloyal local rulers (satraps). There was much discontent among ordinary people. In addition, Persia soon came under attack by the greatest general of the ancient world: Alexander the Great.
Darius' regime became the end of the Achaemenid dynasty, but this does not indicate that he was a bad ruler. He probably faced a hard to handle.

Biography
Around 380?: Born as son of one of the lesser princes of royal family, great grandson of Darius 2.
336: Is placed on the throne by vizier and head eunuch Bagoas, after he has had Artaxerxes 3 and Arses murdered.
336: Philip 2 of Macedonia is killed, possibly by Darius. Philip had 3 years earlier started a campaign to liberate Greek cities from Persia.
— Darius tries to exercise independent rule from Bagoas. Bagoas tries to have him poisoned, but Darius reacts with forcing Bagoas to drink the poison himself.
334: Philip's son Alexander the Great attacks the western parts of the Persian empire.
333: Leads personally the army against the forces of Alexander the Great. Darius suffers defeat at the battle of Issus. He has to escape, leaving his closest familt behind, which are imprisoned by Alexander.
— Darius tries to buy his family free, but Alexander rejected.
331 October 1: Second clash with Alexander the Great, this time at Guagamela, and also with the defeat of Darius. Darius flees.
330 July: Is killed in Bactria by one the satrap Bessus (local ruler), while trying to escape Alexander the Great. Darius is buried in great splendour at the cost of Alexander the Great.

----------


## illyrian rex

Me aq sa kam lexuar, dhe kam lexuar jo pak per keto beteja...historia eshte ashtu siq eshte edhe e pershkruar edhe ne ate dokumentarin. 
Mbreti Dar me rreth 120000 trupa ne dispozicion e humb betejen karshi Aleksandrit me me pak se 40000 trupa.
Edhe ajo pjesa qe vritet nga besniket e tij qendron ashtu.

----------


## ezel

> Eurostar, ka nje keqkuptim. 
> Ne postimin nr.6 po behet fjale per Darius I, ndersa Alexandri u ndesh me Darius III.
> Ne kohen e Darius I, jo Aleksandri por as Olimpia nuk kishte lindur.


Edhe ti se ke tamam, Dariusi III  u ndesh me Aleksandrin e V.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

Nese nuk eshte problem per ndonje antare qe ka dituri rreth Dariusit I, II, III dhe ti beje nje permbledhje mes tyre dhe lidhjet qe ka historia mes tyre dhe Greqise apo Maqedonise pra me Alexandrin.

Do ju lutesha te me ndimioni , pasi kam nje konfuzion mes perjudhave te betejave qe jan bere ne keto perjudha dhe kunder cilit Alexander kane pasur fitore Persianet, sepse une kam lexuar para disa vitesh qe Greket jane thyer bindshem kundra Persianeve.

Faleminderit

----------


## Uriel

> Edhe ti se ke tamam, Dariusi III  u ndesh me Aleksandrin e V.


Aleksandrin e III jo të V.

----------


## ezel

Pse ka patur Aleksander te III   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

> Aleksandrin e III jo të V.


Uriel te lutem qe mos te nderhysh ne postimet e mia, edhe pse ndonjehere mund te duken banale.
Kur i ktheva pergjigjen ketij ezel magjupit, e kisha parasysh se nuk eshte serioz...por vetem kerkon pak vemendje sa me humb kohe.

p.s. nuk e ceka cili Aleksander se nenkuptohet per cilin Aleksander po behet fjale.

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

> Uriel te lutem qe mos te nderhysh ne postimet e mia, edhe pse ndonjehere mund te duken banale.
> Kur i ktheva pergjigjen ketij ezel magjupit, e kisha parasysh se nuk eshte serioz...por vetem kerkon pak vemendje sa me humb kohe.
> 
> p.s. nuk e ceka cili Aleksander se *nenkuptohet* per cilin Aleksander po behet fjale.


Jo "nenkuptohet", por nekuptohet.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Dicka nuk po marr vesh ketu, keto Dari i pare, u dyte apo i trete.!!
Ne baze te librit mbi Aleksanderin e Madh te Georges Radet, nuk permendet Dari  i pare apo i dyte ne lufte me Aleksandrin, po vetem Dari i madh, pasardhes i Kirit, dhe pasardhesi i Darit te madh thuhet ishte Kserksi....Tani o jam gabim une me literature, ose nuk po iu marr vesh se c'po thoni me keto te reja!!!

Dari i madh, pasi humbet para Aleksandrit arrin te largohet dhe me pas i ben shume oferta joshese Aleksandrit, ku ky i fundit nuk pranon, sepse dihet qe Aleksandri i madh nuk kerkonte pasurine por lavdine. Prandaj edhe Parmenioni i thote Aleksandrit "sikur te isha si ti do i pranoja" dhe Aleksanderi i thote "edhe une do t'i pranoja po te isha Parmenioni"  :buzeqeshje: 

Dihet mjaft mire qe Aleksandri u soll shume njerezisht ndaj popullit te Darit, prandaj edhe vete Dari ne nje rast shprehet "mos lejoni anje njeri pervec Aleksandrit te ulet ne fronin e Kirit (babait te darit)

Eurostari ka te drejte kur thote qe mesa di une per darin i ka mundur shpesh greket, kjo eshte shume e vertete sepse shume njerez me pozita kyce ne athine iu nenshtruan darit si besnike te devotshem ndaj tij, por historia u permbys dhe ti e di qe kjo erdhi pikerisht nga ajo qe quhet beteja e maratonomakut, (dicka e tille)

Gjss nuk do ishte keq te na ndihmonte edhe moderatori Darius, sepse aty ku e kemi ne tek nenforumi, na e ben te gjitheve 8 me 2 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

*Darius I* [522-486 p.e.s] Ky quhej Dariusi i Madh dhe ishte pjesemarres ne luften e maratones. Lufte te cilen e humbasin perset.
*Kserksi I*  [486-465 p.e.s] Kserksi i Madh, mbreti i cili e sulmoi Greqine e vjeter ne peridhen 480 p.e.s...dhe lufterat vazhduan deri ne vitin 466 p.e.s
Artakserksi I [465-424 p.e.s.]
Kserksi II [424-423 p.e.s]
*Darius II*  [423-404 p.e.s.]
Artakserksi II  [404-359 p.e.s.]
Artakserksi III [359-338 p.e.s.]
Artakserksi IV  [338-336 p.e.s.]
*Darius III* [336-330 p.e.s.) - Bashkekohes i Aleksandrit te Madh

p.s. disfatat greke ndodhin ne periudhen e sundimit te Mbretit Kserksi I.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Atehere pra illyrian ne baze te asaj qe thashe, duke u bazuar tek libri i G.Radet "Aleksandri I Madh", qenka liber me gabime, perderisa e quan Darin e trete si Dari i madh...

Kot nuk ka thene Hegeli: "Historia eshte nje grumbull genjeshtrash per te cilat biem dakort"

----------


## illyrian rex

> Atehere pra illyrian ne baze te asaj qe thashe, duke u bazuar tek libri i G.Radet "Aleksandri I Madh", qenka liber me gabime, perderisa e quan Darin e trete si Dari i madh...


Pershkrimi i betejes se maratones na serviret nga "Historia" e Herodotit 484 p.e.s –  425 p.e.s. Herodoti i referohet mbretit pers si Dariusi i Madh.




> Kot nuk ka thene Hegeli: "Historia eshte nje grumbull genjeshtrash per te cilat biem dakort"


Plotesisht dakord me Hegelin. lol

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

> Kot nuk ka thene Hegeli: "Historia eshte nje grumbull genjeshtrash per te cilat biem dakort"


Prej ketu fillon simpatia ime per Hegelin.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Darius

> Prej ketu fillon simpatia ime per Hegelin.


Jam i bindur qe ti ke shume njohuri nga Hegeli  :sarkastik:

----------


## illyrian rex

> Jam i bindur qe ti ke shume njohuri nga Hegeli


Darius, nja dy jave ne Velipoje ose Shengjin e kishin kthjell pak. lol

Lesho doren pak....lesho. lol

----------

